# Water help



## Jan&Richy1 (Aug 8, 2016)

Hello forum members, We are new members.

We have just bought a house near Sao Bartolomeu De messines on the Algarve to retire to in 4 years time. We had a pool pump issue and contacted a company to put in a new pump. 3 pumps later and the company still have not provided a decent pump adequate for our pool. 10mx5m. The problem has been that as soon as we come home the company seem to have forgotten us and not bothered doing the work. We are now in a position where my partner Richy has had to make an emergency flight out after being under the impression this was all sorted as friends we had staying at the house this last week had informed us the pump was not working and the pool was green. Richy has drained the pool, cleaned and refilled it but the pump we have keeps breaking down and now silt from the well is filling the pool. Our water supply is via borehole and well.

We could do with an emergency supply to fill the pool and the well as we have another couple going out next weekend. We felt bad for our friends there last week and paid for a hotel on the coast for 2 nights as they needed a pool to swim in. We do not want to pay out for the other couple of friends with their family also . Can anyone help or have any ideas.

Regards

Jan & Richy


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

Very hard indeed and probably false economy to try to run your house remotely, I would suggest you interview several and then appoint a management company to sort out this kind of thing - it's their main purpose.

Re conditioning a pool pump usually costs 60-70 euro but if too far gone then you will need a new one. A 1HP pump should be sufficient but its also important to check that the sand filter is functioning correctly as after a few years the sand goes solid and requires replacement.

You almost NEVER need to drain a pool and refill as a Chlorine Shock Treatment will do miracles in 24hrs - water is water.

If you are getting a lot of silt from your well then best not to use it for the pool, call a local water truck or the bombeiros to top up and put on a cheap floating bubble cover to stop evaporation during the hottest weather.


----------



## mpl379 (Sep 10, 2014)

If they are friends would they not be more understanding? The problem is not your fault so why do you feel it necessary to pay for hotel accommodation?


----------

